# Appallamento2 - il ritorno



## Sbriciolata (21 Novembre 2012)

e adesso vediamo.
Allora: avverto chi ne abbia voglia che, fino a che non ci siano violazioni del regolamento, se segnalate una discussione in modo arbitrario... Admin che tutto puote si incazza.
E quando si incazza Admin saltano fuori gli altarini.
Poi fate voi.


----------



## Simy (21 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e adesso vediamo.
> Allora: avverto chi ne abbia voglia che, fino a che non ci siano violazioni del regolamento, se segnalate una discussione in modo arbitrario... Admin che tutto puote si incazza.
> E quando si incazza Admin saltano fuori gli altarini.
> Poi fate voi.



quoto approvo e sottoscrivo...dove devo firmare:mrgreen:


----------



## MillePensieri (21 Novembre 2012)

*?*

Mi sono persa l'appallamento originale, un riassuntino?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Novembre 2012)

*mille*

pensa al vuoto.... ecco il riassunto.


----------



## Minerva (21 Novembre 2012)

non vorrei essere petulante ma forse è un tred più da libero che da confessionale


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non vorrei essere petulante ma forse è un tred più da libero che da confessionale


vero


----------



## Minerva (21 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> vero


prendilo a prua che lo prendo a poppa e lo trasportiamo.aissa


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> prendilo a prua che lo prendo a poppa e lo trasportiamo.aissa


qualcuno sa come si fa? Non volevo rompere le palle ad Admin, IO.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Novembre 2012)

*fatto*

Discussione spostata


----------



## Minerva (21 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> qualcuno sa come si fa? Non volevo rompere le palle ad Admin, IO.


fatto.che forza!:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (21 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> qualcuno sa come si fa? Non volevo rompere le palle ad Admin, IO.


mi sa che lo può fare solo lui... non lo tediamo ulteriormente però


----------



## milli (21 Novembre 2012)

Non è possibile. 
Sono uscita mezz'ora e non ci capisco più niente. Mah :unhappy:


----------



## Minerva (21 Novembre 2012)

sono tutta sudata, non aprite porte, disgraziati:unhappy:


----------



## milli (21 Novembre 2012)

Ma perchè è sparito il primo appallamento? Ma che si può far sparire così un 3d?


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Novembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Ma perchè è sparito il primo appallamento? Ma che si può far sparire così un 3d?


Certo. Lo segnali.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> mi sa che lo può fare solo lui... non lo tediamo ulteriormente però


Sottovaluti Minerva e me, bimba


----------



## milli (21 Novembre 2012)

Una specie di censura. Anonima?


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Novembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Una specie di censura. Anonima?


No, la devi anche motivare. E se le motivazioni sono inconsistenti, ad Admin girano parecchio.:mrgreen:


----------



## milli (21 Novembre 2012)

Vuoi vedere che a chi l'ha segnalato non piace lo strudel?  Va bè bastava dirlo eh!


----------



## Simy (21 Novembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Vuoi vedere che a chi l'ha segnalato non piace lo strudel? Va bè bastava dirlo eh!


:rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (21 Novembre 2012)

ma che teste de cazzo...

ahahahah


----------



## Simy (21 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma che teste de cazzo...
> 
> ahahahah


Nemmeno a te piace lo strudel?


----------



## exStermy (21 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Nemmeno a te piace lo strudel?


AAAAAAACCCCHHHHIIIIIII????

ahahahahah


----------



## milli (21 Novembre 2012)

*Ex*

Pensavo che t'avevano segnalato pure a te


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Novembre 2012)




----------



## milli (21 Novembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> View attachment 6044




Cavoli! Hai gli occhi verdi e sai anche cucinare! Accipicchia hai tutto quello che le donne desiderano!


----------



## exStermy (21 Novembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Pensavo che t'avevano segnalato pure a te


chi me segnala, krautadmin lo banna a razzo, a parte beccarse da me na' raffica de vaffanculo...

ormai so' specie protetta perche' co' me' si impara puro l'tagliano.....

ahahahahah


----------



## Simy (21 Novembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> View attachment 6044


sbav


----------



## milli (21 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> chi me segnala, krautadmin lo banna a razzo, a parte beccarse da me na' raffica de vaffanculo...
> 
> ormai so' specie protetta perche' co' me' si impara puro l'tagliano.....
> 
> ahahahahah


infati


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Novembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Cavoli! Hai gli occhi verdi e sai anche cucinare! Accipicchia hai tutto quello che le donne desiderano!


:incazzato:

basta prendere per i foRNdElli!!!


----------



## milli (21 Novembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> :incazzato:
> 
> basta prendere per i foRNdElli!!!


Ah ma io sono seria :fischio:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Novembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Ah ma io sono seria :fischio:


:sbatti:


----------



## exStermy (21 Novembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> infati


neh?...dircelo...

ahahahah


----------



## oscuro (21 Novembre 2012)

*Ma*

Per una volta che non son stato offensivo......scusate!!!:rotfl:


----------



## free (21 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per una volta che non son stato offensivo......scusate!!!:rotfl:



come mai?
l'hai letto sul manuale di seduzione?:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (21 Novembre 2012)

*Si*

Perdonatemi!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (21 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perdonatemi!!!:mrgreen:



.....io intanto continuo a sfidare la sorte e tu manco te ne accorgi


----------



## Simy (21 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> .....io intanto continuo a sfidare la sorte e tu manco te ne accorgi



aridaje


----------



## oscuro (21 Novembre 2012)

*farfalla*

Siamo in due....


----------



## Simy (21 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Siamo in due....



ma non avevi da fare tu oggi pomeriggio?


----------



## Nocciola (21 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma non avevi da fare tu oggi pomeriggio?



Si......con me:mrgreen:


Adesso stiamo facendo una mezzoretta di pausa:carneval:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Novembre 2012)

Buona sera.... come va tutto bene??


----------



## oscuro (21 Novembre 2012)

*Si*

Si.......!!


----------



## oscuro (21 Novembre 2012)

*Farfalla*

Lago o passeggiata?


----------



## Nocciola (21 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lago o passeggiata?



Lago


----------



## free (21 Novembre 2012)

miiiiii Oscuro come sei cambiato!:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (21 Novembre 2012)

*Farfalla*

Ammazza,io sono un all'antica,prima facciamo due passi dai...!!:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (21 Novembre 2012)

*free*

Si,è vero ho deciso di mettere da parte la mia aggressività!!


----------



## Nocciola (21 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ammazza,*io sono un all'antica*,prima facciamo due passi dai...!!:rotfl:




Io no

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (21 Novembre 2012)

*farfalla*

Un passo almeno?:rotfl:


----------



## free (21 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,è vero ho deciso di mettere da parte la mia aggressività!!



ma da che parte?:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (21 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Un passo almeno?:rotfl:


Uff........va bè.......facciamo sti 4 passi così ti senti meno in colpa


----------



## oscuro (21 Novembre 2012)

*free*

Devo spiegartelo?:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (21 Novembre 2012)

*Farfalla*

Dai un minimo,non vorrei esser troppo animalesco...!:rotfl:


----------



## free (21 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Devo spiegartelo?:rotfl:



non sarà pericoloso?:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (21 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dai un minimo,non vorrei esser troppo animalesco...!:rotfl:


Sto contando per non risponderti come vorrei e vorresti..:mrgreen:
Perchè questo silenzio intorno a noi non mi fa presagire nulla di buono:scared:


----------



## oscuro (21 Novembre 2012)

*free*

Si,per te potrebbe esser pericoloso!:up:


----------



## oscuro (21 Novembre 2012)

*farfalla*

Prego,puoi rispondere perplesso non c'è!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (21 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Prego,puoi rispondere perplesso non c'è!!!:rotfl:



In effetti
:mrgreen:Ma Simy è online e non interviene, non vorrei che stesse preparando Yuma


----------



## oscuro (21 Novembre 2012)

*Farfalla*

Ma no simy sta in fissa per i 2.7cm di ultimo!!


----------



## perplesso (21 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> In effetti
> :mrgreen:Ma Simy è online e non interviene, non vorrei che stesse preparando Yuma


Yuma sta bene,io invece sto già pronto. vedete voi


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> qualcuno sa come si fa? Non volevo rompere le palle ad Admin, IO.





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Discussione spostata


doppio smeraldo, perché io posso


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Novembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> View attachment 6044


buonissimo, soprattutto con i semi di papavero nell'impasto del ripieno


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma non avevi da fare tu oggi pomeriggio?


i maschi non hanno "le cose" delle donne :rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma da che parte?:rotfl:


ha messo la punta di diamante ... ora fa meno fatica :rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,per te potrebbe esser pericoloso!:up:


visto? ardon:


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Novembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> doppio smeraldo, perché io posso


:mrgreen:Grazie. In effetti mi ero un po' spaventata...


----------



## Minerva (22 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :mrgreen:Grazie. In effetti mi ero un po' spaventata...


uffi a lei doppio smeraldo e a me sempre picche:racchia:


----------



## exStermy (22 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> uffi a lei doppio smeraldo e a me sempre picche:racchia:


a Mine', che te serve?

ahahahah


----------



## Minerva (22 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> a Mine', che te serve?
> 
> ahahahah


ma mica i puntini colorati...solo un po' di considerazione per il mio treddino perduto:singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (22 Novembre 2012)

*Ma*

La mia riconosciuta onestà mi porta a dare un grande merito  a MASSINFEDELE!Non ho mai visto un utente prendersi uno tsunami di merda,e rimanere impassibile e al suo posto come lui,non condivido un cavolo di quello che fa e di quello che dice, però signori miei tanto di cappella per la perseveranza....!!:up:


----------



## Simy (22 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> La mia riconosciuta onestà mi porta a dare un grande merito a MASSINFEDELE!Non ho mai visto un utente prendersi uno tsunami di merda,e rimanere impassibile e al suo posto come lui,non condivido un cavolo di quello che fa e di quello che dice, però signori miei tanto di cappella per la perseveranza....!!:up:


ci sta studiando... :scared:


----------



## milli (22 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ci sta studiando... :scared:


dici


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Novembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> dici


più che altro l'ha dimostrato lui. Potrebbe essere un troll o qualcuno che sta facendo davvero uno studio su di un forum. Comincio più a propendere per la prima.


----------



## Minerva (22 Novembre 2012)

ma basta parlare di lui,rivoglio chensamurai!


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma basta parlare di lui,rivoglio *chensamurai*!


ma chi è? E poi non c'è... cosa facciamo? Mi metto io a fare il troll?


----------



## Minerva (22 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma chi è? E poi non c'è... cosa facciamo? Mi metto io a fare il troll?


http://www.tradimento.net/40-stanza-101/4302-la-passione


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> http://www.tradimento.net/40-stanza-101/4302-la-passione


Oddio. Sentivo persino ansimare.


----------



## Minerva (22 Novembre 2012)

:rotfl:





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oddio. Sentivo persino ansimare.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> :rotfl:


:rotfl:se vuoi apriamo un 3d in amore e sesso...  un paio di telefonate che mi hanno fatto me le ricordo...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :rotfl:se vuoi apriamo un 3d in amore e sesso... un paio di telefonate che mi hanno fatto me le ricordo...


ora come ora mi accontenterei anche di quelle...

***

Logicamente non è il mio numero


----------



## Minerva (22 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :rotfl:se vuoi apriamo un 3d in amore e sesso... un paio di telefonate che mi hanno fatto me le ricordo...


una volta ne ho avuta una da film dell'orrore ...il tizio che ansimava mi descriveva in dettaglio quello che stavo facendo e come ero vestita in quel momento 
penso fosse un signore di una villetta accanto al mio studio


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> una volta ne ho avuta una da film dell'orrore ...il tizio che ansimava mi descriveva in dettaglio quello che stavo facendo e come ero vestita in quel momento
> penso fosse un signore di una villetta accanto al mio studio


Anche io. Però era una vicina di casa. Ho capito chi era alla terza telefonata perchè cammuffava la voce. Aspettava che io fossi sola in casa.  Poi l'ho beccata dal fruttivendolo:mrgreen:.


----------



## Minerva (22 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Anche io. Però era una vicina di casa. Ho capito chi era alla terza telefonata perchè *cammuffava la voce*. Aspettava che io fossi sola in casa. Poi l'ho beccata dal fruttivendolo:mrgreen:.


come fantozzi?:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> come fantozzi?:mrgreen:


con l'imbuto e la patata dici? :mrgreen: Ma le volgarità che mi diceva... se ci penso mi vien da ridere... Però all'inizio mi ero spaventata proprio perchè mi diceva che sapeva che ero sola.


----------



## exStermy (22 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma basta parlare di lui,rivoglio chensamurai!


e chi te dice che nun sia lui?

te pareva tanto normale quello?

ahahahah


----------



## Tebina (22 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> una volta ne ho avuta una da film dell'orrore ...il tizio che ansimava mi descriveva in dettaglio quello che stavo facendo e come ero vestita in quel momento
> penso fosse un signore di una villetta accanto al mio studio


telefonate di quel tipo davvero poche, ne ricordo solo un paio, in compenso li attiro fisicamente i maniaci, ma quelli pesanti che ti seguono, ti mandano fiori, appaiono ovunque come una maledizione.


Non mi è nemmeno mancato il pedofilo che grazie al cielo, con l'educazione avuta a casa, ha avuto carriera molto breve.
Avevo 10 anni, ed era un mio "insegnante".
All'improvviso mi cacciò due metri di lingua in bocca.
Al resto ci ha pensato papino.
E le autorità competenti, dopo che il pedo ha dovuto fare una sosta in ospedale.


----------



## Minerva (22 Novembre 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> telefonate di quel tipo davvero poche, ne ricordo solo un paio, in compenso li attiro fisicamente i maniaci, ma quelli pesanti che ti seguono, ti mandano fiori, appaiono ovunque come una maledizione.
> 
> 
> Non mi è nemmeno mancato il pedofilo che grazie al cielo, con l'educazione avuta a casa, ha avuto carriera molto breve.
> ...


ho incontrato anche i pedofili.una volta ero all'elementari e c'era quest'auto in sosta con il tizio che si masturbava, un'altra al cinema (ero con la mia famiglia) un uomo sulla trentina mi si è seduto vicino ed ha cominciato ad avvicinarsi sempre di più, all'inzio credevo fosse casuale...quando è stato più pressante ho fatto finta di non vederci bene e ho cambiato posto.
e non conto gli autobus e i treni.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho incontrato anche i pedofili.una volta ero all'elementari e c'era quest'auto in sosta con il tizio che si masturbava, un'altra al cinema (ero con la mia famiglia) un uomo sulla trentina mi si è seduto vicino ed ha cominciato ad avvicinarsi sempre di più, all'inzio credevo fosse casuale...quando è stato più pressante ho fatto finta di non vederci bene e ho cambiato posto.
> e non conto gli autobus e i *treni*.


Il maniaco del treno... mamma mia cosa mi hai fatto ricordare


----------



## Minerva (22 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Il maniaco del treno... mamma mia cosa mi hai fatto ricordare


gli appoggi, le mani morte...
però una delle cose più sgradevoli che ricordo è stata da ragazzina sui tredici ,minigonna molto corta e uomo di mezz'età che mi apostrofa con la prima volgarità della mia vita .mi sono sentita in colpa per essermi vestita così, insozzata dello sguardo osceno 
poi ci si fa il callo e si diventa indifferenti


----------



## Tebina (22 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> gli appoggi, le mani morte...
> però una delle cose più sgradevoli che ricordo è stata da ragazzina sui tredici ,minigonna molto corta e uomo di mezz'età che mi apostrofa con la prima volgarità della mia vita .mi sono sentita in colpa per essermi vestita così, insozzata dello sguardo osceno
> poi ci si fa il callo e si diventa indifferenti


Si, si fa il callo, ma non sempre riesco ad essere indifferente.
Mi irrito a volte soprattutto perchè non porto minigonne e non ho e non ho mai avuto abbigliamenti anche solo provocanti e nonostante questo ci sono persone che.
A me non da fastidio tanto quello che dicono ma come ti guardano.
A volte ci sono sguardi che sento proprio vomitosi.
proprio olio sulla pelle, come se potessero davvero sporcarmi.


----------



## Minerva (22 Novembre 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> Si, si fa il callo, ma non sempre riesco ad essere indifferente.
> *Mi irrito a volte soprattutto perchè non porto minigonne e non ho e non ho mai avuto abbigliamenti anche solo provocanti *e nonostante questo ci sono persone che.
> A me non da fastidio tanto quello che dicono ma come ti guardano.
> A volte ci sono sguardi che sento proprio vomitosi.
> proprio olio sulla pelle, come se potessero davvero sporcarmi.


senti a tredici anni ero lunga e magra, solo un porco poteva ritenermi "provocante".ero una ragazzina che aveva il diritto di portare la minigonna senza essere insidiata da nessuno


----------



## Nocciola (22 Novembre 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> Si, si fa il callo, ma non sempre riesco ad essere indifferente.
> Mi irrito a volte soprattutto perchè non porto minigonne e non ho e non ho mai avuto abbigliamenti anche solo provocanti e nonostante questo ci sono persone che.
> A me non da fastidio tanto quello che dicono ma come ti guardano.
> *A volte ci sono sguardi che sento proprio vomitosi*.
> *proprio olio sulla pelle, come se potessero davvero sporcarmi*.


Questi sono il peggio davvero, più della battuta e a volte più di una mano morta.

Da ragazzina sono stata seguita per giorni da un uomo che avrà avuto 30 anni
Me lo ritrovavo ovunque. Mi guardava ma non si è mai avvicinato, non mi ha mai detto una parola
Un giorno mi ha seguito sulle scale di casa. Ho fatto un piano di scale in più, non volevo sapesse dove abitavo. Lui, invece, si è fermato davanti alla mia porta e ha suonato il campanello. Mia madre era in casa ha aperto e lui le ha detto "scusi ho sbagliato appartamento" e poi se ne è andato
Dal giorno dopo non lìho più visto.
Ricordo con terrore quei giorni, non uscivo mai sola avrò avuto 13/14 anni.



L'ultima l'altra sera, un "collega" mi ha dato una busta con dentro dei soldi per comprarmi quello che voglio per il compleanno e un invito a cena.
Una delle cose più viscide che mi siano mai capitate


----------



## Lui (22 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> L'ultima l'altra sera, un "collega" mi ha dato *una busta con dentro dei soldi *per comprarmi quello che voglio per il compleanno e un invito a cena.
> Una delle cose più viscide che mi siano mai capitate


quanto valevi per il tizio?


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questi sono il peggio davvero, più della battuta e a volte più di una mano morta.
> 
> Da ragazzina sono stata seguita per giorni da un uomo che avrà avuto 30 anni
> Me lo ritrovavo ovunque. Mi guardava ma non si è mai avvicinato, non mi ha mai detto una parola
> ...


Mamma mia che... non saprei neppure definirlo... gli hai piantato il tacco 12 in fronte?


----------



## Nocciola (22 Novembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> quanto valevi per il tizio?


Bè tra la busta e la cena nel locale che aveva previsto direi che mi avesse sovrastimato....
La prendo sul ridere perchè l'istinto è stato dargli una gomitata nei coglioni.
La busta se l'è rimessa in tasca all'istante, è bastato lo sguardo schifato...
Ha proprio sbagliato la persona...


----------



## Nocciola (22 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mamma mia che... non saprei neppure definirlo... gli hai piantato il tacco 12 in fronte?


Si ne ho parlato ai miei, forse un paio di giorni prima che salisse le scale. Ma non ero riuscita a farglielo vedere, quindi mia mamma ha capito che fosse lui
Saremmo andati dai carabinieri il giorno dopo, ma è magicamente scomparso.


----------



## Lui (22 Novembre 2012)

il gesto è proprio da coglione, da chi si fa un'idea sbagliata e da chi, aggiungo, è abituato ad agire in quel modo.

però la busta potevi prima svuotarla, non avrebbe potuto reclamare nulla.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Novembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> il gesto è proprio da coglione, da chi si fa un'idea sbagliata e da chi, aggiungo, è abituato ad agire in quel modo.
> 
> *però la busta potevi prima svuotarla, non avrebbe potuto reclamare nulla*.




sul rosso: sicuramente è abituato ad agire così. L'idea sbagliata su me non può proprio essersela fatta te l'assicuro

sul grassetto iuttosto, se avessi bisogno di soldi, chiedo l'elemosina ai semafori o pulisco i cessi della stazione centrale


----------



## Tebina (22 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> senti a tredici anni ero lunga e magra, solo un porco poteva ritenermi "provocante".ero una ragazzina che aveva il diritto di portare la minigonna senza essere insidiata da nessuno


infatti non ho assolutamente scritto ciò che hai inteso.

Ho preso solo la minigonna nell'esempio, rapportata ad un età adulta, visto che si sente spesso dire in giro che le donne provocano vestendosi in un certo modo.
Il fatto che io non mi vesta provocante rende evidente che certe mentalità maschili vedono provocante a prescindere e chi da la colpa al vestiario è solo un pezzente mentale.

Sono stata più chiara?
calma la testa anche tu.

Mi sta venendo il dubbio che non sia più capace a scrivere o c'è un pò di prevenutaggine che davvero non capisco.


----------



## Tebina (22 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questi sono il peggio davvero, più della battuta e a volte più di una mano morta.
> 
> Da ragazzina sono stata seguita per giorni da un uomo che avrà avuto 30 anni
> Me lo ritrovavo ovunque. Mi guardava ma non si è mai avvicinato, non mi ha mai detto una parola
> ...


Minchia che schifo di uomini. Entrambi.


----------



## Lui (22 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> sul rosso: sicuramente è abituato ad agire così. L'idea sbagliata su me non può proprio essersela fatta te l'assicuro
> 
> sul grassetto iuttosto, se avessi bisogno di soldi, chiedo l'elemosina ai semafori o pulisco i cessi della stazione centrale


avevo scordato che con te bisogna essere chiari quando si parla, perchè parti in quarta. Non ho detto che hai bisogno di soldi, o semplicemente detto che io al tuo posto, per fargli uno sgarbo, i soldi li avrei presi lui restava a bocca asciutta e tu avresti offerto una pizza a tutti gli altri colleghi alla facciaccia sua.


----------



## Simy (22 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> L'ultima l'altra sera, un "collega" mi ha dato una busta con dentro dei soldi per comprarmi quello che voglio per il compleanno e un invito a cena.
> Una delle cose più viscide che mi siano mai capitate






farfalla ha detto:


> Bè tra la busta e la cena nel locale che aveva previsto direi che mi avesse sovrastimato....
> La prendo sul ridere perchè l'istinto è stato dargli una gomitata nei coglioni.
> La busta se l'è rimessa in tasca all'istante, è bastato lo sguardo schifato...
> Ha proprio sbagliato la persona...



Maiale 




farfalla ha detto:


> sul rosso: sicuramente è abituato ad agire così. L'idea sbagliata su me non può proprio essersela fatta te l'assicuro
> 
> sul grassetto iuttosto, se avessi bisogno di soldi, chiedo l'elemosina ai semafori o pulisco i cessi della stazione centrale


:up:


----------



## Nocciola (22 Novembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> avevo scordato che con te bisogna essere chiari quando si parla, perchè parti in quarta. Non ho detto che hai bisogno di soldi, o semplicemente detto che io al tuo posto, per fargli uno sgarbo, i soldi li avrei presi lui restava a bocca aperta e tu avresti offerto una pizza a tutti gli altri colleghi alla facciaccia sua.



No scusami. Oggi è una giornata storta e ho risposto un po' secca
Avevo capito benissimo cosa intendevi e non mi sono spiegata probabilmente.

So che avrei potuto farlo, ma davvero lo schifo che si prova in questi momenti ti impedisce di agire con freddezza, ti senti davvero piccola e sporca. Forse per un uomo non è semplice da capire. Ma è umiliante.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Novembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> avevo scordato *che con te bisogna essere chiari quando si parla*, perchè parti in quarta. Non ho detto che hai bisogno di soldi, o semplicemente detto che io al tuo posto, per fargli uno sgarbo, i soldi li avrei presi lui restava a bocca asciutta e tu avresti offerto una pizza a tutti gli altri colleghi alla facciaccia sua.


Nel senso che sono stordita proprio?:mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (22 Novembre 2012)

*simò*

che dice a lazio. hai sentito di ciò che hanno fatto gli ultrà?


----------



## Simy (22 Novembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> che dice a lazio. hai sentito di ciò che hanno fatto gli ultrà?


hanno fatto un macello...si ho sentito... però sembrerebbe che non siano solo ultà laziali


----------



## Lui (22 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nel senso che sono stordita proprio?:mrgreen:



ma che dici,  non è affatto vero.:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (22 Novembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> ma che dici, non è affatto vero.:rotfl:



:triste:iange:


----------



## Lui (22 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> hanno fatto un macello...si ho sentito... però sembrerebbe che non siano solo ultà laziali



un macello, hai detto bene.  io questi non li capisco proprio, è violenza gratuita. Quelli o chi per loro che si trova in un paese che non è il suo, sono per certi versi, indifesi.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma basta parlare di lui,rivoglio *chensamurai*!


credo che abbia da fare altre cose che stare su un forum di svitati con disordini matrimoniali e relazionali.


----------



## Lui (22 Novembre 2012)

bhe, io per oggi ho dato, vado in pale, magari dopo ci si rivede.

by L.


----------



## Simy (22 Novembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> *un macello, hai detto bene. io questi non li capisco proprio, è violenza gratuita*. Quelli o chi per loro che si trova in un paese che non è il suo, sono per certi versi, indifesi.


concordo!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Novembre 2012)

al riguardo dei maniaci dei treni ... io che ho viaggiato per 17 anni per lavoro, mi sono trovato spesso in situazioni imbarazzanti e gli sguardi hanno solo fatto bene. mi piace capire che non passano inosservati.

quindi se entra una mezza classe di ragazze 13/14enni praticamente svestite, scusate che io guardo :rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (22 Novembre 2012)

ho capito





Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> credo che abbia da fare altre cose che stare su un forum di svitati con disordini matrimoniali e relazionali.


----------



## Minerva (22 Novembre 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> infatti non ho assolutamente scritto ciò che hai inteso.
> 
> Ho preso solo la minigonna nell'esempio, rapportata ad un età adulta, visto che si sente spesso dire in giro che le donne provocano vestendosi in un certo modo.
> Il fatto che io non mi vesta provocante rende evidente che certe mentalità maschili vedono provocante a prescindere e chi da la colpa al vestiario è solo un pezzente mentale.
> ...


ma il tono mica era per te.
 ci mancherebbe tu pensassi che la minigonna chiama il maniaco.se anche fossi prevenuta questo è un tipo di mentalità che non fa parte del contendere semmai:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (22 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma il tono mica era per te.
> ci mancherebbe tu pensassi che la minigonna chiama il maniaco.se anche fossi prevenuta questo è un tipo di mentalità che non fa parte del contendere semmai:mrgreen:


e ma tu hai supposto che lo pensassi.
vatti a rileggere, befanina acida che non sei altro

fff:


----------



## Minerva (22 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> e ma tu hai supposto che lo pensassi.
> vatti a rileggere, befanina acida che non sei altro
> 
> fff:


sì, ho scritto che si capisce quello.:mrgreen::mrgreen:ma io mica lo pensavo


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> una volta ne ho avuta una da film dell'orrore ...il tizio che ansimava mi descriveva in dettaglio quello che stavo facendo e come ero vestita in quel momento
> penso fosse un signore di una villetta accanto al mio studio




maddai!


è stato solo un esipodio o ha continuato?


----------



## dammi un nome (22 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Anche io. Però era una vicina di casa. Ho capito chi era alla terza telefonata perchè cammuffava la voce. Aspettava che io fossi sola in casa.  Poi l'ho beccata dal fruttivendolo:mrgreen:.





in che senso ? hai riconosciuto la voce?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho capito


era svitato anche lui, in questo senso. qui non si è potuto ricaricare :rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (23 Novembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> un macello, hai detto bene.  io questi non li capisco proprio, è violenza gratuita. Quelli o chi per loro che si trova in un paese che non è il suo, sono per certi versi, indifesi.


quelli da' lazio so' solo dei fascisti di merda ed andrebbero trasformati in compost...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (23 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questi sono il peggio davvero, più della battuta e a volte più di una mano morta.
> 
> Da ragazzina sono stata seguita per giorni da un uomo che avrà avuto 30 anni
> Me lo ritrovavo ovunque. Mi guardava ma non si è mai avvicinato, non mi ha mai detto una parola
> ...


minchia che teste di cazzo...quello che ti segui' aveva bisogno di una bella lezione...

comunque a proposito di teste di cazzo, un giorno esco con un compagno di superiori con cui studiavo ed a un certo punto per strada sto' coglione ad una signora che incrociammo comincio' a palparle le tette ed il culo...

na' roba veloce pero' bella tosta...al che gli faccio...ma sei scemo?...e quello me risponde tipo er cojone de massinfedele...

perche'? che cazzo vuoi che sia, a loro piace pure...

Gaeta', mavaffanculo vedrai che troverai uno che te levera' er vizio...

vabbe' per altre 2-3 uscite se comporta bene, poi TAC, la facile profezia s'avvera, un pomeriggio incrociamo una ragazza che esce da un portone e rifa' er bis...

io, ari-vaffanculo ma sei proprio fulminato etcetcetc....ahahahah

beh questa all'altro angolo alle nostre spalle aveva "lu zito" che l'aspettava in moto....dopo qualche minuto ce li ritroviamo davanti perche' aveva fatto il giro del palazzo....scende dalla moto e comincia a sbattere il coglionazzo collega de massimino ad un'inferriata tenendolo per il collo e manco riusciva a difendersi....ahahahahah

io me so' limitato solo a trattenere blandamente il tipo che ogni tanto comunque na sberla gliela mollava a sto cojone e per poco nun je davo na mano ar fidanzato a mena' sto pirla....ahahah

vabbe' poi se ne vanno ed il cojone s'incazza co' me perche' nun ero intervenuto pe' mena' er tipo e che come amico facevo schifo...

ahahahahahah

ao' ma di' grazie che hai trovato quella mezza sega oseno' te ritrovavano aperto a meta'...ahahahah...e se continui uno piu' giusto senz'altro lo trovi je faccio...ahahah

beh poi per fortuna in mia presenza non ha proseguito la carriera di molestatore pero' me gioco i gioielli che il pirla avra' continuato perche' era proprio uguale preciso a quel cojone che bazzica qua e che dice che per lui e' giusto e non fa niente di male...

roba da chiodi...percio' m'inkazzo...

ahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> in che senso ? hai riconosciuto la voce?


No, perchè era cammuffata. Ma ho dedotto chi fosse perchè: aveva finestre che si affacciavano sulla strada e così poteva controllare quando il mio convivente usciva. Aveva un linguaggio particolare, usava termini che le persone della mia età, ma soprattutto della zona geografica, non usano. Poi ci incontravamo spesso(tra l'altro salutandoci, frequentando gli stessi negozi) e avevo notato che mi guardava. Quindi dal fruttivendolo mi è bastato un: 'buongiorno, vedo con piacere che le è passato il raffreddore, l'altra sera l'ho sentita tanto costipata al telefono...' e le telefonate sono finite:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No, perchè era cammuffata. Ma ho dedotto chi fosse perchè: aveva finestre che si affacciavano sulla strada e così poteva controllare quando il mio convivente usciva. Aveva un linguaggio particolare, usava termini che le persone della mia età, ma soprattutto della zona geografica, non usano. Poi ci incontravamo spesso(tra l'altro salutandoci, frequentando gli stessi negozi) e avevo notato che mi guardava. Quindi dal fruttivendolo mi è bastato un: 'buongiorno, vedo con piacere che le è passato il raffreddore, l'altra sera l'ho sentita tanto costipata al telefono...' e le telefonate sono finite:mrgreen:


Ma quindi una donna? Sposata?


----------



## Lui (23 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quindi una donna? *Sposata*?



cosa cambia.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Novembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> Joey Blow ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ma quindi una donna? *Sposata?[/*QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (23 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> minchia che teste di cazzo...quello che ti segui' aveva bisogno di una bella lezione...
> 
> comunque a proposito di teste di cazzo, un giorno esco con un compagno di superiori con cui studiavo ed a un certo punto per strada sto' coglione ad una signora che incrociammo comincio' a palparle le tette ed il culo...
> 
> ...


si le tipiche scenette da italietta del sud....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quindi una donna? Sposata?


sì, ha anche una figlia poco più giovane di me.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì, ha anche una figlia poco più giovane di me.


Ah, una vecchia.


----------



## Lui (23 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> si le tipiche scenette da *italietta del sud....*:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



aspetta che chiamo Ultimo, così vi spiegate meglio.


----------



## Simy (23 Novembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> aspetta che chiamo Ultimo, così vi spiegate meglio.



lascia perdere...non vale manco la pena perdere tempo :mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (23 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> lascia perdere...non vale manco la pena perdere tempo :mrgreen:


anche questa volta hai ragione.


----------



## exStermy (23 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> si le tipiche scenette da italietta del sud....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


e certo perche' te senz'artro sei piu' abituato e preferiresti che tu' fija o tu' moje fossero stuprate, neh scirocche'?


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Novembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah, una vecchia.


beh... all'epoca ero molto giovane io. Avrà avuto 50 anni.


----------



## Lui (23 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> beh... all'epoca ero molto giovane io. Avrà avuto 50 anni.


ahhhh, questo avatar è gia meglio. sei tu che fai le trazioni appesa allo stipite della porta? ti serve per cavalcare?


----------



## Simy (23 Novembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> anche questa volta hai ragione.


:mrgreen:

vado a mangiare...ci sentiamo dopo


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Novembre 2012)

lui ha detto:


> ahhhh, questo avatar è gia meglio. sei tu che fai le trazioni appesa allo stipite della porta? ti serve per cavalcare?


no. E' una foto tratta dall'Angelo Sterminatore di Bunuel. Lo so, sono un po' stronza:mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (23 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no. E' una foto tratta dall'Angelo Sterminatore di Bunuel. Lo so, sono un po' stronza:mrgreen:



ma solo un pò, proprio pochino pochino.


----------



## oscuro (23 Novembre 2012)

*Ma*

Ma dimmi tu sei in questo forum oltre a tante cazzate siam costretti a leggere anche le frasi razziste di questo porco di conte....


----------



## dammi un nome (23 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> si le tipiche scenette da italietta del sud....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





una perla dopo l altra.


----------



## Lui (23 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma dimmi tu sei in questo forum oltre a tante cazzate siam costretti a leggere anche le frasi razziste di questo porco di conte....



tutto il mondo è paese. 

però su certe cose si può chiudere un'occhio, vedi quella dell'italietta, su altre viene difficile.  Inoltre, protetti dall'anonimato, diciamo, e dalla distanza con l'interlocutore, ci si sente in diritto di dire ciò che si vuole.


----------



## oscuro (23 Novembre 2012)

*Lui*

Sai non è la prima volta che questo beaota scrive cose del genere!


----------

